# Behavior After Fly Away



## Theresa1488 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

On December 20, 2013 our cockatiel managed to escape out of my back door when I opened it to let our dogs in. He was missing for 3 weeks until someone found him and now he is home with us.

For the past 3 days I have been medicating him to help a wound on his back heal. He has been lovable after every time until today. Today he wants nothing to do with me or my fiancee. We got his old cage cleaned up and let him go in it for the first time today (his foot was injured too and we didn't want him to fall) and now he is in the back corner, preening and sleeping, but acting nothing like his old self. He was the sweetest little bird before he flew off, giving kisses and snuggling all the time..I knew it would take a few days for him to be himself again..but he seems to be going the opposite direction. 

My fiancee thinks I'm being ridiculous..but I'm so worried he's beyond fixing and don't know what to do. I was so happy to get him back..but maybe he isn't back after all. Anyone else had experience with this? Anything helps!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I have heard that tiels can become feral and forget their old homes, sometimes even their old owners, when they fly away.


I don't know if it's fixable behavior or not, I haven't read into it much... Surely though?


----------



## Theresa1488 (Apr 5, 2013)

I actually got him out of his cage and now he's sleeping on my shoulder. I just have to keep telling myself that he is in recovery mode and I need to be patient with him!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It could be the injuries making him not feel too well. Or perhaps he picked up some kind of infection during his OE. If he doesn't get better or gets worse, see a vet. Hopefully he'll be back to his old self soon though.


----------



## Theresa1488 (Apr 5, 2013)

I think you're right CharVicki. He is just sore and having a hard time figuring out how to move on his own without hurting. We took him to an emergency vet the night we got him back and all external injuries checked out okay, they just needed to heal, but we took him to an avian vet the next morning and they gave us antibiotics just in case. His foot isn't broken, but very sore. He's showing a lot of improvement since my breakdown yesterday! Thanks or the advice!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm so glad Cheerio is doing better!


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

I was thinking if maybe it's like in the old days when fathers went off to war for a few years and when they came back the kids had to kind of get to know their Dad again. Maybe it's like that. Maybe a week or 2 of getting to know you again and knowing he's safe and secure with you is what he needs. Wonderful you got your birdie back!


----------



## SaraRose726 (Jan 13, 2014)

Im so happy to hear you got your baby back. How did he get the injuries? Maybe he was attacked and he's trying to get over the horrible memories. I know when my baby isnt feeling good she gets very cuddly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

You are so lucky that you got your bird back!!


----------

